# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  วิธีการการไล่และป้องกันยุงและแมลงบินต่างๆ

## teerapon12

ยุง  เป็นแมลงที่พบได้ทั่วโลก โดยปกติ ตัวผู้มักจะกินน้ำหวานในดอกไม้ และตัวเมียมักจะกินเลือดเป็นอาหาร ยุงที่พบในประเทศไทยมีประมาณ412ชนิด แต่ที่คุ้นเคยกันดี มีดังต่อไปนี้
· ยุงก้นป่อง เป็นพาหะของโรคมาลาเรียและโรคเท้าช้าง ที่เรียกอย่างนี้ เพราะเวลาที่ยุงกัดคน มันจะเกาะโดยยกก้นขึ้นทำมุมกับผิวหนัง45 องศา 
· ยุงลาย  คือพาหะของโรคไข้เลือดออก ไข้ชิคุนกุนยา และโรคเท้าช้าง ลักษณะของยุงลายเป็น มีสีดำหรือน้ำตาล ตัวอก ขา มีจุดสีเงินหรือขาวแต้มอยู่เป็นหย่อมๆ ยกเว้นปีก อกส่วน
· ยุงเสือ เป็นพาหะนำโรคของโรคเท้าช้าง ลักษณะของมัน คือ ขนาดลำตัวของมันมีขนาดใหญ่ บริเวณขาจะมีสีแบบตกกระ  ตรงส่วนปลายของท้องมีลักษณะแบบ3 พู
ยุงจะวางไข่ลักษณะเดี่ยวๆ อยู่ที่ผิวน้ำ ไข่จะฟักในเวลา 24 ชั่วโมง หลังจากนั้นก็จะเป็นตัวลูกน้ำและจะลอกคราบเพื่อเป็นตัวดักแด้หรือที่เรียกว่าตัวโม่ง และจากตัวโม่งจะกลายเป็นยุง ระยะเวลาในการฟักตัวใช้เวลาประมาณ 9-10 วัน 
โรคที่มากับยุง
 โรคมาลาเรีย ส่วนมากจะพบในป่า โดยเฉพาะตามแนวชายแดนที่ติดต่อกับประเทศพม่าและกัมพูชา เชื้อโรคมาลาเรียคือ  โปรโตซัว ซึ่งเป็สสัตว์เซลล์เดียวมีขนาดเล็กมากมีชื่อเรียกว่าพลาสโมเดี่ยม ซึ่งมีอยู่ 4 ชนิดด้วยกัน แต่ที่มีอันตรายร้ายแรงจนถึงแก่ชีวิตคือ พลาสโมเดี่ยม ฟาลซิฟารั่ม โดยสามารถหยุดการแพร่ของโรคด้วยเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน
โรคไข้เลือดออก แหล่งแพร่โรคอาจเกิดขึ้นได้ทั้งในเขตเมืองและชนบททุกจังหวัดทั่วประเทศ ผู้ป่วยส่วนใหญ่เป็นเด็ก				    เชื้อโรคไข้เลือดออกคือไวรัสที่มีชื่อว่า เดงกี่ไวรัส ผู้ป่วยที่มีอาการรุนแรงมักเสียชีวิตเนื่องจากเกิดการช็อค
โรคเท้าช้าง แหล่งแพร่โรคอยู่ในท้องที่ชนบทเฉพาะทางภาคใต้และภาคตะวันตกของประเทศ เชื้อโรคคือพยาธิตัวกลมขนาดเล็ก รูปร่างคล้ายเส้นด้ายอาศัยอยู่ในกระแสโลหิตของผู้ป่วย โรคนี้ทำให้เกิดแขน เท้า ลูกอัณฑะบวมโต แต่ไม่รุนแรงถึงขั้นเสียชีวิต เนื่องจากผู้ป่วยที่มีอาการรุนแรงจะมีเท้าบวมใหญ่คล้ายเท้าของช้าง จึงเรียกโรคนี้ว่าโรคเท้าช้าง
โรคไข้สมองอักเสบ แหล่งแพร่โรคอยู่ในท้องที่ชนบทโดยเฉพาะทางภาคเหนือบริเวณที่มีการเลี้ยงสุกรมาก โรคนี้เป็นโรคติดต่อในสัตว์ด้วยกันเองเท่านั้น การที่โรคติดต่อมาถึงคนได้นั้นนับเป็นการบังเอิญที่คนไปถูกยุงที่มีเชื้อโรคกัด เชื้อโรคไข้สมองอักเสบคือไวรัสที่มีชื่อว่า แจแปนิส เอนเซบ ฟาไลติส ไวรัส ถึงแม้จำนวนผู้ป่วยโรคนี้มีไม่มาก แต่โรคนี้ทำให้เกิดอาการรุนแรงถึงขั้นเสียชีวิตได้โดยง่ายหรือทำให้เกิดความพิการทางสมองตามมาได้มา 
วิธีการกวาดล้างยุงด้วย เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน 
 “เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน” เป็นสินค้าที่นำเข้าจากประเทศเกาหลีคุณภาพดีได้มาตรฐาน สำหรับพ่นเพื่อฆ่ายุงและแมลงต่างๆ รวมถึงการพ่นกำจัดแมลงที่มีอันตราย ซึ่งนำมาสู่พาหะนำโรคต่างๆ เช่น ยุง แมลงวัน แมลงสาบ หรือแมลงบินชนิดอื่นๆ เครื่องนี้เหมาะสำหรับใช้ในอาคารบ้านเรือน โรงงานอุตสาหกรรม สวน คอนโด โรงแรม รีสอร์ท หน่วยงานราชการต่างๆ ที่มียุงชุกชุม  การใช้เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันในการฆ่ายุงและแมลงเป็นวิธีที่มีความนิยมมากด้วยกันในขนาดนี้ เนื่องจากมีการระบาดของโรคชนิดต่างๆที่เกิดจาก ยุง มากมายอาทิเช่น มาลาเรีย และไข้สมองอักเสบเป็นต้น ทางเทศบาล อบจ. อบต.  ในแต่ละจังหวัด แล้วก็ต้องมีการดูแลความปลอดภัยให้กับประชาชนในแต่ละพื้นที่ จึงทำให้เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันก็เป็นเครื่องมือที่ใช้กันอย่างแพร่หลาย
คุณสมบัติพิเศษของ เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน ระบบสตาร์ทเครื่องยนต์เป็นแบบกดปุ่มอัตโนมัติ สตาร์ทติดง่ายตัวถังเครื่องยนต์ผลิตจากสแตนเลสคุณภาพดี ทนต่อการใช้งานและการกัดกร่อนของสารเคมีกำลังเครื่องยนต์ 40 แรงม้า ช่วยให้พื้นที่ในการพ่นได้มากกว่า ในปริมาณที่หนาแน่นและสม่ำเสมอแบตเตอรี่ 12 โวลท์ สามารถใช้ไฟบ้านเป็นแหล่งพลังงานในการชาร์ทใหม่ได้สามารถใช้ได้กับน้ำมันหลากหลายชนิด เช่น เบนซินและแก๊สโซฮอล์ช่วยประหยัดพลังงาน ด้วยอัตราสิ้นเปลืองน้ำมันเชื้อเพลิงเพียง 1.5 ลิตร/ชั่วโมงมีระบบระบายความร้อนถึง 2 ชั้น ทำให้เครื่องไม่ร้อนขณะใช้งานบากบั่นมีอะไหล่ทุกชิ้น และง่ายต่อการบำรุงรักษา    ปกติแล้วเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน ควนจะมีควันเยอะๆตอนพ่น เพื่อให้แมลงต่างๆ ตาย เมื่อโดนควัน 
วิธีการผสมเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน เพื่อใช้พ่น ต้องผสมน้ำยาเคมีกำจัดแมลง กับ น้ำมันเบนซิน เพื่อทำการพ่น โดยใช้เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน
  แนวการเก็บรักษา ควรเก็บเครื่องให้พ้นมือเด็กและควรทำความสะอาดเครื่องอยู่สม่ำเสมอ เพื่อยืดอายุการใช้งานเครื่องพ่นหมอกควันราคาเครื่องพ่นโดยประมาณ จะยู่ที่24,000-80,000 บาท แต่ก็ขื้นอยู่กับคุณภาพของตัวเครื่องและเป็น Brand สินค้านำเข้าจากประเทศใด โดยส่วนใหญ่แล้ว เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันจาก ประเทศเยอรมัน ราคาจะอยู่ประมาณ 60,000-95,000 บาท เครื่องพ่นที่ผลิตจากประเทศเกาหลีอยู่ประมาณ 25,000-45,000 บาทพร้อมทั้งต้อง ขื้นอยู่กับขนาดและคุณ ภาพด้วย
		    
 เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันมีหลายชนิด หลายแบบ แล้วแต่การใช้งานต่างๆ อาทิเช่นเครื่องพ่นหมอกควันขนาดเล็กเหมาะกับการใช้ในบ้านเรือน สวนอาหาร และ สวนย่อมต่างๆ ที่มีบริเวณ ขนาดพื้นที่ไม่กว้างมากนัก แต่เครื่องใหญ่ เหมาะสำหรับการใช้ในพื้นที่บริเวณกว้างและใหญ่ อาทิเช่น หมู่บ้านจัดสรร โครงการหมู่บ้านต่างๆ ที่มีอาณาเขตกว้างขวาง 
ข้อแตกต่างระหว่าง 2 แบบนี้ ก็ คือ แบบเล็กจะพกพาสะดวก และเสียงไม่ดังขณะพ่น แต่ก็ จะสามารถพ่นได้ไม่เยอะหรือนานเท่ากับ ขนาดเครื่องใหญ่เนื่องเครื่องใหญ่มีถังเก็บน้ำมันที่ใหญ่กว่า ส่วนเครื่องใหญ่ ก็จะสามารถพ่นได้ในระยะที่ไกลกว่าเครื่องแบบเล็ก แต่ก็ จะเสียงดังกว่า เครื่อง เล็ก 
โดยสรุปแล้วการใช้เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันในการกำจัดยุงนั้นเป็นอีกวิธีหนึ่งที่มีระสิทธิภาพในการกำจัดยุงและเป็นที่นิยมกันแพร่หลาย เพราะสะดวก และได้ผล เครื่องพ่นแต่ละแบบก็จะมีวิธีการใช้งานกับขนาดและพื้นที่แตกต่างกันไป

----------


## teerapon12

ดัน Uppppp

----------


## teerapon12

upppp please

----------


## teerapon12

upppp please

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

Up UP Up Upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

Upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

upppppppp63

----------

